# Only thing that helps



## pipsqueak51 (Apr 17, 2012)

My IBS have been acting up a lot lately. I ain't stressed or anything. I follow a strict diet and exercise on a daily basis. I have been being treated for a leaky gut for the past year with special supplements that I got from a natural doctor . In the beginning all the supplements were working. Even the magnesm but now it seems nothing has been working anymore. I have been allergy tested and am allergic to a lot of stuff like wheat,dairy,rye,soy, etc... I have tried peppermint pills but I get very bad heartburn from peppermint of any kind lol! When I get a flare up my face gets all rashy, throw up, left side stabbing pain and servere nausea. One thing that I have noticed that has been helping is eatting mushy or having liquids stuff. Solids seem to make my tummy cramp really bad.


----------

